# Autoflex SF405 driver shaft.



## USER1999 (Mar 30, 2021)

So I put this into my Callaway Epic Flash SZ a few months ago, and obviously haven't had a chance to hit it. Dumina say it should have a swing weight of D0, but that does seem very light. It is a light shaft anyway, (45g?), and at D0 I am not convinced. I have mine weighted at D2.

So today, at the golf club.

I had a warm up in an outdoor net, and it was a bit odd to swing, and every drive came off the bottom edge. For anyone not familiar with Autoflex, the shaft is extremely bendy, (think ladies senior flex, and then a bit bendier).

Swap to the indoor simulator. Still interesting to swing, but after a few more goes, the good ones started to arrive. It definitely added 3 mph to my swing speed, and a good few yards to my drives. It also was very easy to hit a nice draw shape. A few were a bit high spinning, but in no trouble. Most were very tidy.

To the course.

3w off the first, into a fir tree, never to be seen again. Might as well have hit driver.

Driver off the second, a repeat of the 3w off the first but found it OK. 3rd hole, nailed it. Very nice shape and distance. 5th, toe poke (this set the tone really, I just kept on toeing it).  Didn't really put a decent swing on it until 14, when I crushed it, and then promptly went back to a toey roof for the remaining holes.
Oh, 10 was OK, but I set up with the ball a bit too far forward, ignored it, and pulled it way left. It was middled though, and was only saved by the trees.

So? 

I think my swing is very rusty, and I think first time out was a bit nervy, Proddy and steery. When it goes, it does go. If I had played with my Evenflow Stiff, would I have played better? Not with that swing.
Happy with it? It will take some more outings, as I think it will take a bit of getting used to, but yes, I think so.

Worth the money? Depends how much you have, and what you want to spend it on.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2021)

Not surprising that you're not getting the best out of it yet.
Give it a month ....and then Boomers!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Did you notice the noise difference?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 30, 2021)

No. I think it sounded pretty solid on a decent hit. I was quite happy with the noise.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I think it sounded pretty solid on a decent hit. I was quite happy with the noise.
		
Click to expand...

I like it as well, feels firm but soft, this sounds like a shaft working in the right range. But it’s the control that it gives compared to other shafts that give the noise and feeling that makes it stand out


----------



## DanFST (Mar 30, 2021)

Not convinced by it at all. But really hope it works out for you chaps. 

Look forward to the updates.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 3, 2021)

Really happy with my SF505, it’s not the distance gain, which isn’t huge but it’s the fairways hit. I hit more fairways than normal, I feel confident to play on narrow holes, where I would normally step down to a 5 wood. Fingers crossed this carries on, I need to just get a little more launch angle, but that’s just getting the weight on the back. The shape is also subtle fade or draw depending on what you call for. The big thing is a slow takeaway and smooth transition into the downswing, if you don’t have that the shaft will wobble - but it does a great job of mitigating this and restricts the miss very well


----------



## VVega (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you for the review. Is anyone in the UK stocking it officially? Did you have a fitting for it before buying?


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

VVega said:



			Thank you for the review. Is anyone in the UK stocking it officially? Did you have a fitting for it before buying?
		
Click to expand...

There are fitters with it Precision Golf near London, and the guy who supplied me was off eBay but he was a fitter and builder - Tour Issue Golf was his website so have a look.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 4, 2021)

Not overly familiar with the auto flex?   Is this the pink and black shaft adam scott has been using?

Is he using a softer than  senior flex shaft.  Seems a bit odd.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Not overly familiar with the auto flex?   Is this the pink and black shaft adam scott has been using?

Is he using a softer than  senior flex shaft.  Seems a bit odd.
		
Click to expand...

No the shafts are in swing speeds ranges so probably in an SF505XX.
I am using an SF505. Have a google, lots are trying some positive stuff some negative- it is controversial because of the cost. But in the end it’s no dearer than buying the latest driver with an up charge shaft. What is interesting is watching the other manufacturers trying to emulate it.
I got one out of sheer curiosity and I had some budget from my eBay activities.. I was going to buy a new driver but thought I would give this a go and if it didn’t work I would cut my losses. But I really looked into this and what made it work, who was having success with it and what were their settings.
So if your interested PM me and I will give you the full specs and findings.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

I see Branden Grace has an Autoflex in play at the RBC Heritage.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Luis Osterhuizen ( someone else can spell check that) as well


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Reflecting on this Sunday, I would say the consistency was there still. I have been a little out to in due to hand position and worked on that during the previous week. This gave me as expected more distance but I think I might loft down a little from 10 degrees. It’s a tough call but it’s not spin that is the issue, this shaft gives me what I need. My issue is launch and I am sure once my hands are consistently in the right position I can then consider adding launch myself.
My driving distance was comparable to those younger than me, but also lines could be more aggressive because of the low dispersion. 
The longest drives though have been the laziest..if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

Has anyone got any long term thoughts on their Autoflex shafts?

I’m tempted by a 505 to see what the hype is about.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Has anyone got any long term thoughts on their Autoflex shafts?

I’m tempted by a 505 to see what the hype is about.
		
Click to expand...

I have been meaning to update but I haven’t had time to really confirm my findings but I can give you a brief summary of where I got to.

I set mine a 505 in a 9 degree Callaway Rogue head. The shaft made the driver much better for me when I got the head weight below 200g. I found length and consistency with it. The consistency was the major point.
Now this is an expensive shaft, and I bought on the basis I had made a lot of money on stuff that was sitting in my garage and if it didn’t work I would sell it.
I was happy with it in the Rogue ( the Rogue was not fitted to me it was a crazy eBay purchase a year and half before at good money) .
However I took advantage of a Callaway day, although forgot to show up but the pro sorted me out a session as I knew the real issue was the Rogue was not lifted enough for me. 
I was fitted into a regular smoke Speed and set to draw and 12.5 degrees. This eliminates right side totally and generates a predictable draw … yeah I know it’s an embarrassing set up. The results though were a yardage gain of 20-30yards of pure carry.
I have dropped to 11.5 now, and I still carry around 230-250 yards. The consistency of hitting fairways is up and it’s probably the not my biggest concern. 
I did bolt the 505 into this head and just fiddled with loft. The 505 is the same weight as the smoke within 5g (so you don’t get a weight benefit) . However I think the 505 offers more spin and for me that means I can actually drop the loft. 
The head weight is not something that I have played with as I was just maintaining my game through the summer as I was in a couple of knockouts. 
I have kept my 505, and yes it’s an expensive dust collector in the garage but I was hoping to revisit it over the winter and possibly take it to a mate’s simulator to actually get an objective comparison to what I like and what I get. 
I have done extensive reading as well and if your playing Ping .. the level of success is lower, TM and Callaway gives best results. Lots are saying they need xx and x but this is because their transitions are aggressive (slow back is king) and they go to the heavier shafts.. smooth is the key, effortless is best. The shaft just then gives you it all… but lots of ams are not and get fitted into too stiff heavy shafts because they are poor.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 17, 2021)

I have actually slowed my back swing down completely and I now have time at the top to drive my weight forward as opposed to pulling the club over. I think this is key.
The shaft will help but as they always say a lesson will make you better and f your swing has a flaw.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I have been meaning to update but I haven’t had time to really confirm my findings but I can give you a brief summary of where I got to.

I set mine a 505 in a 9 degree Callaway Rogue head. The shaft made the driver much better for me when I got the head weight below 200g. I found length and consistency with it. The consistency was the major point.
Now this is an expensive shaft, and I bought on the basis I had made a lot of money on stuff that was sitting in my garage and if it didn’t work I would sell it.
I was happy with it in the Rogue ( the Rogue was not fitted to me it was a crazy eBay purchase a year and half before at good money) .
However I took advantage of a Callaway day, although forgot to show up but the pro sorted me out a session as I knew the real issue was the Rogue was not lifted enough for me.
I was fitted into a regular smoke Speed and set to draw and 12.5 degrees. This eliminates right side totally and generates a predictable draw … yeah I know it’s an embarrassing set up. The results though were a yardage gain of 20-30yards of pure carry.
I have dropped to 11.5 now, and I still carry around 230-250 yards. The consistency of hitting fairways is up and it’s probably the not my biggest concern.
I did bolt the 505 into this head and just fiddled with loft. The 505 is the same weight as the smoke within 5g (so you don’t get a weight benefit) . However I think the 505 offers more spin and for me that means I can actually drop the loft.
The head weight is not something that I have played with as I was just maintaining my game through the summer as I was in a couple of knockouts.
I have kept my 505, and yes it’s an expensive dust collector in the garage but I was hoping to revisit it over the winter and possibly take it to a mate’s simulator to actually get an objective comparison to what I like and what I get.
I have done extensive reading as well and if your playing Ping .. the level of success is lower, TM and Callaway gives best results. Lots are saying they need xx and x but this is because their transitions are aggressive (slow back is king) and they go to the heavier shafts.. smooth is the key, effortless is best. The shaft just then gives you it all… but lots of ams are not and get fitted into too stiff heavy shafts because they are poor.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.

I play the original Sim and have a slow tempo, which is one of the reasons I’m keen to try it. 
I may just take a punt if one appears on eBay with the correct adapter.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Thanks for that.

I play the original Sim and have a slow tempo, which is one of the reasons I’m keen to try it.
I may just take a punt if one appears on eBay with the correct adapter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes just join the Facebook page and get the feedback on head weight. 
EBay does have a few sub £450 shafts on so could be worth a look.
What do you play currently? 
There is also a £200 shaft that was released in response to Autoflex but I have not read much into it as I have been playing and not tinkering ( or confusing myself)


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes just join the Facebook page and get the feedback on head weight.
EBay does have a few sub £450 shafts on so could be worth a look.
What do you play currently?
There is also a £200 shaft that was released in response to Autoflex but I have not read much into it as I have been playing and not tinkering ( or confusing myself)
		
Click to expand...

I’m currently playing an Evenflow Riptide.

I saw on TXG they mentioned a cheaper competitor, but didn’t have a review yet. I’m watching a couple of 505s on eBay.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m currently playing an Evenflow Riptide.

I saw on TXG they mentioned a cheaper competitor, but didn’t have a review yet. I’m watching a couple of 505s on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was waiting on that. But if your riptide is light you probably won’t find the holy grail distance.
Autoflex works because of its stability, I found that a good tip stiff regular in light such as the HZD can deliver the same performance.. it just has to be with a suitable head. So if you don’t have enough spin now the Autoflex will give it to you, if it gives you enough to dial off loft your ball speed will increase ( flatter face =better transfer , but side spin increased) I think loft just converts more spin to back spin and it’s balancing those numbers .. I just have not got on a simulator to confirm with objective data.
Interestingly TXG did not play any rounds with the shaft and he went to a Ventus blue I think. 
I also have launch angle issues I deliver 0 degrees of attack angle , which was fine when I was a younger man but now I need to have an attack angle of 14-16degrees, so I use the loft to get me mainly there and it lifts my spin up into the 25-2800 rpms for a reasonable flight.
It sounds complex, and nerdy but just be aware of your weaknesses as the shaft can help or hinder and the head as well .. and then there is stuff you can do physically better.


----------

